# Leopard Scratching Skin off??



## karatekid (May 3, 2010)

I've had my Leopard Gecko, Kato, for about 8 months now. She was perfectly fine until 6 weeks ago and she refused to eat. Vet said she had parasite and gave her some medicine. She has eaten little bits and pieces since although and grabbed a few crickets although she not back to her full eating pattern. Yesterday I returned and she got two red marks on her back. I have seen her scratching occasionally but she seems to have pulled her skin off her back leaving these raw marks. I checked her terrariums hot and cold temps and all ok, she has a warm hide, cool hide and humide one. There is a heat mat and a red heat lamp. Could anyone give me any help with this?


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Is there anything sharp in the viv it could have scratched itself and injured itself on?


----------



## karatekid (May 3, 2010)

I can't see anything she could of scratched herself on... although she has been rubbing herself against things lately... I can sometimes hear her scratching with her rear legs in the night...


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

karatekid said:


> I can't see anything she could of scratched herself on... although she has been rubbing herself against things lately... I can sometimes hear her scratching with her rear legs in the night...


Has she shed her skin they do that regularly and rub on things to help get it off, or it could be mites ,but I have never had to deal with mites on a gecko so will leave it to another person to help you with that.
Could you post a picture of the leo and the scratches to help


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

I'd ring your vet because it may be that she needs a reapeat dose of medicine to kill off any odd mites that have hatched since. She might also need some cream for the wounds as i imagine leos have quite delicate skin.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

karatekid said:


> Yesterday I returned and she got two red marks on her back. I have seen her scratching occasionally but she seems to have pulled her skin off her back leaving these raw marks. I checked her terrariums hot and cold temps and all ok, she has a warm hide, cool hide and humide one. There is a heat mat and a red heat lamp. Could anyone give me any help with this?


if she's actually leaving raw marks then there's something wrong either health-wise or husbandry-wise.
Health-wise I would recommend that a vet checks her for underlying problems ~ if husbandry is the possible cause I'd recommend that it's double-checked........
You say the temps are fine ~ what are the hot & cool ends *floor* temps, where/how are you taking the temperatures and is the heatmat running via a thermostat? also why using a heatmat and a heat-lamp?
Ideally the hot end *floor* temp should be between 88*f-90*f (31*c-32*c) ...


----------



## KaneDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

You mentioned parasites?

Could this not be the problem if they are irritating the skin.

Defo get back to the vet asap.

In the mean time you could try give him a bath in warm water, this might sooth his skin for the mean time.


----------

